# Tips und Tricks bei der Fischzubereitung



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2000)

Nicht jeder Angler fängt viele Fische, und nicht jeder der Fische fängt, kann sie in der Küche zu was ordentlichem verbraten.
Stehe als gelernter Koch gerne für Fragen zur Fischzubereitung zur Verfügung. 
Da ich auch ein bißchen arbeiten muß, nicht traurig sein, wenn die Antwort mal etwas länger dauern sollte.
MfG


----------



## chippog (21. Dezember 2000)

hallo thomas, willkommen in der küche! bin zwar nur hobbykoch, aber mit herz, seele und frischem fisch dabei. bin gespannt auf profikommentare! falls du mal richtig viel zeit hast, kannst du ja die zubereitungsbeiträge auf dieser seite mal auf sinnhaftigkeit untersuchen und bei bedarf kommentieren. der küchenbulle wünscht

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Chippog, 
genau deswegen habe ich mich gemeldet.
Wer Fragen hat, einfach stellen, ich werde sie nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantworten.
Im übrigen muß ein Hobbykoch nicht schlechter als (viele) Profiköche kochen, nur geht es bei den Profis meist einfacher und schneller.
MfG


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2001)

hallo thomas! euch profis beneide ich um euer repertoir! doch das mit der einfachkeit und schnelligkeit wage ich ein wenig zu bezweifeln, da ich die harte schule durchgemacht habe: lektion eins, völlig kaputt vom langen angeltag muss ich ganz einfach und noch schneller den fisch zubereiten um was ganz leckeres geniessen zu können. lektion zwei für fortgeschrittene, lektion eins zuzüglich hungrige und müde kinder. was ich obendrein sehr schätze sind anregende stundenlange gespräche mit profis wie dir, über die fischzubereitung, am liebsten auf dem weg vom oder zum angeln. zum glück habe ich zwei angelfreunde, die beide köche sind. abschliessen möchte ich mit dem besonderen reitz: es gibt immer noch neue tips und kniffe zu entdecken!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2001)

Hallo Cippog, trotzdem: Wahrscheinlich sind die meisten Profis schneller: Gelernt ist halt gelernt. Und wenn Du mal als Alleinkoch in 2 Stunden 100 hungrige Mäuler stopfen mußt, dann mußt Du zwangsläufig einfach und schnell arbeiten.
Guten Appetit


----------



## chippog (29. Januar 2001)

mahlzeit thomas! dem kann und muss ich nur voll zustimmen. bei zehn gästen ist bei mir so &acute;ne art "genuss"grenze erreicht. schliesslich soll mir das essenmachen ja auch spass machen. mit anderen worten grüsst der freizeitküchenbulle:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2001)

Hallo chippog, viel Spaß beim kochen
MfG


----------

